# Oly. Wh. Am. Std. Strat $1100



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Thx. 4. heads. ^.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hes local to me. never responded when i asked what model year it was. Didnt respond to a text either. "Lance Occhipinti" is one of those fuckwads that cant be bothered to simply respond "sold" or whatever.
Hope someone here snagged it.


----------

